# Kqueue Filled !!



## shahzaib (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi,

We're seeing following warnings in Nginx error logs :

```
kqueue change list is filled up while SSL handshaking
```
Should we be worried about these warnings ? Can you please guide on how to fix it up ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

You probably need to increase kqueue_changes.


----------

